# Feel disgusted



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Since my husband and I have managed to recover from his affair (It's been about one month since he broke contact) I still can't enjoy sex with him. I really try to make an effort to feel excited but everytime we have sex, I feel like he is having sex with her and not me. 
I'm sure this is all in MY head, I just can't seem to rekindle that spark I used to have with him.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No that seems fairly normal and natural. Get him tested for STDs too.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww yeah give yourself some time. Wow a month doesn't seem very long to me at all. How about an old favorite spot you too used to visit and haven't been in a long time? Maybe he could plan a little trip even if it's just a one night thing. No pressure, just some reconnect time?


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

It's gonna be like flipping a light switch...you're in a dark room and if you take your time and cover all your bases, you'll find it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

You'll have to give it more than a month, you have been hurt, get a therapist. There is so much yet to come, take it easy, take it slow and take care of you! 
mouse


----------

